# Wann einen Bodenablauf (BA) vorsehen !!!



## Digicat (27. März 2009)

Servus Teichfreunde

Aufgrund von diesem Thema möchte ich versuchen meine Meinung zum Pro und Contra eines Bodenablaufes in Gartenteichen mit oder ohne Fischbesatz, in Schwimmteichen und Naturteichen darzulegen.
Bei Koiteiche versteht es sich von selbst einen BA einzubauen und von dieser Teichart soll auch hier nicht gesprochen werden.

Dazu muß ich aber weiter ausholen:

Wie Ihr vielleicht wisst hatte ich einen Schwimmteich. Beim Bau wurde es schlichtweg verabsäumt einen oder mehrere vorzusehen. Dies wurde mir immer dann bewußt, wenn es um die Reinigung des Boden ging. Ich hantierte mit einem Ga...na Bodensauger, mit diesen deshalb, weil man sieht was man aus dem heraussaugt. Aber das Sieb verstopfte alle 5 Minuten, also Pumpe aus, Sieb reinigen, eventuell mitgesaugte Kleinstlebewese heraus fischen und in den Teich zurück bringen > Pumpe wieder an > dieses Spiel wiederholte sich zigmal. Alles in allem keine befriedigende Lösung. Einen Profi-Schlammsauger wollte ich nicht wegen der Zerstörung jeglicher Lebewesen bei der Absaugung.
Im Endeffekt ersparte ich mir die Arbeit und ließ einfach den Mulm im Teich. 

Warum schreibe ich das.

Bei meinem zweiten Teich, will ich Bodenabläufe (kurz BA genannt) einbauen.
Es soll ein Naturteich ohne  Fischbesatz werden.

Der Grund:
Wie schon oben angemerkt, man erspart sich viel Arbeit durch den einbau eines oder mehrerer BA. 
Es gibt verschiedene Ausführungen:
Ich spreche von Diesem Ansaugradius 3m
und von Diesem Ansaugradius 5m

Ein BA saugt fast allen Mulm, Blätter und Algen, also alles was in den Teich fällt bzw. dort durch Verrottungsprozesse an festen Stoffen übrigbleibt, auf. Aber auch Lebewesen, kleine Fische, kleine/junge __ Frösche, deren Quappen, Larven, __ Schnecken, __ Käfer usw..
Diese durch den Sog angesaugte "Inhaltsstoffe" landen in der Grobabscheidung des Filters. Für die Lebewesen halb so schlimm, sie werden nach der Landung in der Grobabscheidung wieder unversehrt in den Teich ausgesetzt. Sie werden ja nicht durch eine Pumpe geschreddert. Dies trifft nur bei Schwerkraftfiltern und gepumpten-Schwerkraftfiltern zu, von dem ich auch ausgehe. Gepumpte Filter schreddern alle "Inhaltsstoffe". 

Für den Teichbesitzer entsteht durch den einbau eines BA eine Entlastung des Reinigungsaufwandes.

Der BA wird auch nicht ständig eingeschaltet (Zugschieber), sondern eben nur dann, wenn man auch zu einem Schlammsauger greifen würde. Also mehr als einmal, vielleicht zweimal im Jahr, würde ich ihn nicht einschalten und ist auch nicht notwendig.

Bei all diesen Teicharten fällt doch hin und wieder eine Reinigung des Grundes/Boden an, der Mulm hat schon eine große Dicke erreicht.

Kommen wir zu den Kosten:
Die Miete eines Schlammsaugers kostet bei meinem Teichzubehörhändler € 49.- pro Tag
Der Kauf eines Schlammsaugers kostet € 1.599.-
Ein BA je nach Größe: € 24,90 - € 32,50
Die Verrohrung dazu, über den Daumen gepeilt, wieder je nach Größe des Teiches, sagen wir € 150.-

Wie Ihr sehen könnte, habt Ihr die Miete bald herinnen. Von einem Kauf ganz zu schweigen.

Wann würde ich einen BA einbauen:
Ich würde meinen, bei einem Teich der die Größe hat, den Ansaugradius voll auszunützen. Bei kleineren Teichen lohnt er sich auch, nur dort ist er ein bisserl "zu Groß geraten".

Der einzige Grund der mich abhalten würde einen BA einzubauen:

Die mögliche Undichtheit des BA beim einbau. Aber jeder der ein bisserl Geschick und sorgfalt walten läßt, kann den BA dicht einbauen. 
Hier noch eine super Einbauanleitung von unserem User Sven.

Unter welchen Voraussetzungen würdet Ihr einen BA in Eure Teiche einbauen und warum ?


----------



## Mark2111 (23. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Wann einen Bodenablauf (BA) vorsehen !!!*

Hallo Helmut

Hoffe der "Fred" ist noch aufrecht  Ist ja schon Jaaahre her 

Ich hab bei mir auch einen BA eingebaut weils einfach "kamot" ist  

Kein reinigen des Siebes von der Pumpe wenns direkt im Teich steht.

Der BA saugt mühelos auch das Laub weg (dieses bleibt gleich im Vortex liegen und kommt gar net weiter)

Keine unschönen SChläuche oder Rohre aus dem Teich

Und optisch fällt der Kaum auf

Im Frühjahr wetz ich sicherhitshalber mit Hochdruck und Rohrreiniger durch (Aufwand ca. 15 minuten inkl. 1 Bier dazu  )

Also absolut wartungsfrei


Wegen den undichtheiten... WEnn der ordentlich und sauber installiert wurde denk ich mir gar nix. 
Trau mir fast wetten dass es ausreicht wenn der nur mit dem Ring veschraubt wird.
Hab aber sicherheitshalber mit Adheseal gearbeitet 
Frei nach dem MOtto: Wir haben kein GEld um billig zu bauen 


Einziger Nachteil bis dato: gestern musste ich einen kleinen Koi aus dem Vortex retten  

Drum meine Frage an alle BA-Benutzer

habt ihr ein Gitter oda Lochblech um euren BA? REcht zu fein darf es ja ncht sein sonst machts ja wieda keinen Sinn :/

Schöne Grüße
Mark


----------



## carbo (23. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Wann einen Bodenablauf (BA) vorsehen !!!*

Hallo Forenmitglieder, 
ich habe bei meinem BA keinen Zug feststellen können! Mein BA geht mit Schwerkraft in einen US3 und dann zur Pumpe. Auch von anderen Forenteilnehmern ist zu hören das ein BA wenig bis keinen Sog zusammenbringt.Ich wirble den Mulm mit einem langen Besen auf und dann kommt der Schmodder auch zum US3, sonst nicht. Das mit dem Sog im Umkreis von einigen Metern kann meiner meinung nach nur mit direktem Anschluss an eine Pumpe gehen, aber ich möchte nicht alle Lebewesen mit der Pumpe schreddern. Einigen ist das wahrscheinlich egal, denn ich sehe sehr viele Beispiele, auch hier im Forum, wo Skimmer oder BA direkt an eine Pumpe ohne Vorfilter angeschlossen sind! Ich habe selber bei Bekannten gesehen wie geköpfte __ Molche und andere Tierchen später im Filter liegen. Im beisein von Kindern kein schöner Anblick.

Lg carbo


----------



## Mark2111 (23. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Wann einen Bodenablauf (BA) vorsehen !!!*

Auch ich betreibe in mittels Schwerkraft.
GEshreddert wurde bei mir noch keiner da sie ja sowieso maximal bis zum Vortex (keine Bürsten oder sonstiges drinnen) kommen.
Sitzt halt im Fass und wartet auf Rettung 
Womöglich ist er halt dann nur reingeschwommen und folgte der Strömung.

Hab den Deckel vom BA beim Einbau noch tiefer gesetzt um ein mögliches reinschwimmen/ oder saugen von Lebewesen zu verhindern.

LG Mark


----------



## Joerg (23. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Wann einen Bodenablauf (BA) vorsehen !!!*

Hallo carbo,
einen BA direkt an einer Pumpe zu betrieben macht nicht so richtig Sinn.
Der grobe Schmutz würde rausgeholt und dann erst mal geschreddert.

Das mit dem Sog funktioniert nur richtig, wenn eine entsprechende Strömung das Wasser in Richtung BA befördert.
Eine passende Strömung hinzubekommen ist meist nicht ganz einfach, da die meisten Teich nicht rund sind.
Auch die Wassermenge durch den BA spielt eine Rolle. Beim 110er sollten es schon 10-15m³ sein.


----------

